# Gettin the trailer loaded!



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

We got alot of crap loaded today...figured I would share a pic of how we are storing our Sillosocks,deadlys and floaters. We got 6 carriers hung on the wall with 3 deadly bags underneath them...should be able to squeeze a wheeler in there now...








Gettin the Sillosock flyer ready...


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice. How many decoys total is all of that?? Which state ya hunting in??

Alex


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Not sure of the exact numbers but I believe its about 900 or so sillosocks and about 130 deadlys. And for floaters I think its about like 70...

Also have 4 snow SS flyers and 2 blue SS flyers...

We will be hunting South and North Dakota.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

What state are you from?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks really good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice setup and very nice decoy spread. Hope ya glued all those Sillosock stakes in.

Alex


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i beleive he is from Lester Prairie MN if i am not mistaken. I recognize the road and houses


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool pic.

That's the great thing about sillysocks. You can realistically transport a huge number of them without filling 3 trailers. Look at how much room is left in that trailer. I love it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How big is your trailer? 7x14?


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

bigshooter23 said:


> i beleive he is from Lester Prairie MN if i am not mistaken. I recognize the road and houses


Your good...thats actualy my buddys house...Im Matt pariseau...who are you? The trailer is my friends and yes, it is a 7x14 tandem axle.

Alex, yes they are all glued with 3M super 77.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one nice looking setup you've got there. If you could fit a 4 wheeler in their you'd have it made. Are the SS on the carriers hanging from the roof of the trailer?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice rig! But make sure you ge that quad strapped down. I know I would be ****** if it moved while traveling and it crushed all of my dekes!! FYI. Seen it happen more often then a guy would think.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Blueman said:


> Are the SS on the carriers hanging from the roof of the trailer?


Yup...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man that is sad that I can guess the size of a trailer from an inside pic. 8)


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey matt its keith we hunted over by glencoe this last fall.mitchel, andy,jared, and chad p are all headed out next week. going to do some scouting this week maybe on wed. and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

bigshooter23 said:


> hey matt its keith we hunted over by glencoe this last fall.mitchel, andy,jared, and chad p are all headed out next week. going to do some scouting this week maybe on wed. and will let you know how it goes.


Sweet...were headin' out next wednesday morning and will probably go the following week too...

let me know how ya do!

Later


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice looking set up Matt!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Man that is a good looking setup. Like said above, if you can squeeze a 4 wheeler in there you good as gold


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is an alright set up. However, I used those carrier and to me it seems like a hazard. I cant tell you how many times I got poked or bent a stake because I bumped into it when they were exposed in the trailer or truck. To me big totes or deadly decoys bags would be a better fit. They stack and you cant get stabbed.

Side bar my dog ran into those stakes last year jumping into the truck and puncture wound not cool.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> It is an alright set up. However, I used those carrier and to me it seems like a hazard. I cant tell you how many times I got poked or bent a stake because I bumped into it when they were exposed in the trailer or truck. To me big totes or deadly decoys bags would be a better fit. They stack and you cant get stabbed.


The only downfall to the bags is the dirty stakes get your decoys dirty in a hurry. But I have poked myself a time or two. 

Some guys have been using the GHG full body mallard bags and sticking around a dozen or so in each slot (stakes pointing out). I've tested it and it works, but it gets a little lopsided while carrying.

Nice trailer setup though, very clean.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> It is an alright set up. However, I used those carrier and to me it seems like a hazard. I cant tell you how many times I got poked or bent a stake because I bumped into it when they were exposed in the trailer or truck. To me big totes or deadly decoys bags would be a better fit. They stack and you cant get stabbed.
> 
> Side bar my dog ran into those stakes last year jumping into the truck and puncture wound not cool.


LOL...why is it "alright"....thats supposidly what your running this year minus the SS spinner...

I like to use the SS carriers because like Chris said...your decoys WILL get dirty in a hurry when bagging or tubbing them. We will have to watch our eyes when going in the trailer but Im not worried about it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Who said I wasnt running a spinner? It is ok cause I dont think that exposed stakes are something that should be taken lightly. Just my opinion. My setup is diffrent then yours. Decoys can be washed that is what the summer time for. My decoys got way more dirty in those carriers then in tubs and bags. So in my opinion it is a alright setup. The best setup I have ever seen was Aboller's setup. With his suspended 6 slot bags. I could just come on here and blow smoke up your ***, but this place is all about opinions.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

commander019 said:


> Nice looking set up Matt!! :beer:


Thanks Ryan!

We gotta catch a hunt together sometime man...

Later


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

hey doany of you live in the glencoe lester prarie area becuase i live on a farm between lester and glecoe just wondering if anybody hunted around glencoe in the fall time hunting the canadians


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i have. it is good once you get on top of the birds and follow them form field to field but as most ppl know it hard to get on alot of them cause of the refuge and other hunters.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> commander019 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking set up Matt!! :beer:
> ...


Yes we do. 8)


----------

